# Sette 270



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Hi

I've got some money burning a hole, can't seem to find any in stock, this is a long shot but does anyone know where I can get one?

Secondly , for the money, can anyone recommend an alternative?

I make espresso, 2 a day for a Gaggia Classic

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dave double bean said:


> Hi
> 
> I've got some money burning a hole, can't seem to find any in stock, this is among shot but does anyone know where I can get one?
> 
> ...


 If you think about it, if they are not readily available, is it because they are incredibly popular because they are good.....or are they a pile of shite?


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Well I did say a long shot

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Isn't there one for sale on the forum that may/may not need a new part?


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Yeah there is but I don't want to take the risk

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Dave double bean said:


> Secondly , for the money, can anyone recommend an alternative?


 For £350? Yeah, a Eureka Specialita from BlackCatCoffee. From what I've read that's the best bet in the sub £500 market.

Edit: New I mean. If you're doing second hand there's all sorts of bargains to be had.


----------



## bargi (May 7, 2020)

There were 2 on Gumtree last week. 6 month old for £200 and 1y old for £170.

Plenty of bargain grinders but mainly ex-shop style with higher grind retention and big footprints.

I'm sort of in your position and leaning towards a Minion Silenzio.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Yeah we only have a small kitchen

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

Dave double bean said:


> Yeah we only have a small kitchen
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


 I've been booted to the lounge where I have a little mini bar corner going on 😂


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Tbh i have a beer fridge in my cave at home, im thinking of putting the grinder in there

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

When you say cave, a man cave outside?


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

I mean a desk in the spare bedroom tbh

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

Couldn't keep the dream going could ya 😂 take over the spare room


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

As far as I know Coffee Hit are the UK distributer for the 270.

I can get them from my supplier but they are a special order item now.


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> As far as I know Coffee Hit are the UK distributer for the 270.
> I can get them from my supplier but they are a special order item now.


I will happily place an order if you do

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Given their reliability issues as seen many times reported....

Why bother? Personally, I'd buy a Niche or an eureka Mignon (but it's not single dose, remember that).


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Dave double bean said:


> Yeah there is but I don't want to take the risk
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


 Doesn't want to take a risk. Wants to buy a baratza.


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Well not the W one

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I had a Sette W when they first came out. Overall, I quite liked it but this was pre Niche days. However, it was replaced under warranty within 2 weeks. The Americans bought them by the trailer, as certain coffee commentators do what they always do.....write an article that cannot be answered after a short term test, lock the article and the disciples flock to the shops......and then they failed by the trailer load as well. I think folks who have been around a long time might appear dismissive but it is with good reason. You can buy a Mignon which will out live you but not single dose. You can buy a Niche which will cover all your coffee needs. Interestingly, I have only heard of one or two that have had problems.....or you can buy a Sette


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Well a Niche is a lot more expensive

I'm not looking for the W version and yes I'm aware of the earlier problems, although it does seem a lot of them seem to have been resolved but regardless, the standard Sette is a lot cheaper than a Niche

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

Aren't the sette £350 new?


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Yeah about that

Niche are 500 arent they?

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

dfk41 said:


> You can buy a Mignon which will out live you but not single dose.


As someone who's looking to buy an electric grinder soon for a bit more ease of use/quicker grind time compared to my Comandante C40 can I ask why you say they can't single dose?

Is it that they're not as good as a Niche at doing it? Or they just can't produce any decent results ?

Cheers


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Dave double bean said:


> Well a Niche is a lot more expensive
> 
> ... the standard Sette is a lot cheaper than a Niche


Have you ever wondered why?

People can only give their opinions, from experience or from whichever research they did. It's up to you to factor those into consideration or not.

I did s lot of research on those when they were first out. And the amount of people complaining they broke down were astonishingly high, which made me buy a Kinu M68 (built like a tank, but expensive!) and, when the Niche was in the scene, I sold it.

I ended up being a super early bird backer on the Niche, again, backed by opinions and reviews of the beta testers in this forum. Going strong, and I do not regret my decision one single bit.


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

I have a red clix C40, with a Sette 270 combined rhey are roughly the same cost as a Niche, and I can use the C40 for my aeropress

Its a no brainer tbh

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Have you ever wondered why?
> 
> People can only give their opinions, from experience or from whichever research they did. It's up to you to factor those into consideration or not.
> 
> ...


Yes, I love the look of the Niche, but where do you stop, 350 is nearly 500 which is nearly 2000 do just get that

I'd love a Niche, but just too expensive

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Jason11 said:


> As someone who's looking to buy an electric grinder soon for a bit more ease of use/quicker grind time compared to my Comandante C40 can I ask why you say they can't single dose?
> 
> Is it that they're not as good as a Niche at doing it? Or they just can't produce any decent results ?
> 
> Cheers


The Mignon has a hopper. It has a chute. It has a grid designed to remove clumps. It relies on a weight of beans in order to consistently work. (Just research this forum, I must've answered this question so many times).

The Niche has been designed as a single dose grinder from the ground up, not as an after thought.

You can try single dosing a Mignon. IMHO and experience, it doesn't work. You'll end up frustrated and always be wondering what you are missing out.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Dave double bean said:


> Yes, I love the look of the Niche, but where do you stop, 350 is nearly 500 which is nearly 2000 do just get that
> 
> I'd love a Niche, but just too expensive
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


I do understand, and I hear you.

Buy the Sette then, it's up to you. I hope it lasts and serves you well, as intended. Another thing people do overlook is resale value. Factor this into your considerations, as it might not be as easy to sell or to fetch the price you'd hope for if you ever want to sell it.


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Thanks, good advice

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Kannan (Mar 28, 2020)

@Dave double bean If your mind is made up on a Sette, do you want to make me an offer on my 270Wi?

I wasn't going to part with it but it really is just sitting around now and I'd much rather someone got use of it... bough it new in Feb 2017 (have the receipt) hardly used it for about 2 years then upgraded it last year to a Wi and put the shims in it.. It's probably done max 2kg of beans. It's never given me any trouble and hardly been used really, lovingly looked after, just about seasoned...

Oh and that assumes you are somewhere easy for us to make an exchange, don't really want to post it anywhere...

Not sure if this is the right place to post this (not really a for sale), so apologies in advance if it isn't...


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Thanks, someone is coming back to me re whether they can get hold of one, I need to wait for that so I'll pm you thanks

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> The Mignon has a hopper. It has a chute. It has a grid designed to remove clumps. It relies on a weight of beans in order to consistently work. (Just research this forum, I must've answered this question so many times).
> 
> The Niche has been designed as a single dose grinder from the ground up, not as an after thought.
> 
> You can try single dosing a Mignon. IMHO and experience, it doesn't work. You'll end up frustrated and always be wondering what you are missing out.


Thanks

I do read through these forum updates several times a day for information and advice but I've just searched the Eureka grinder forums and seen the inconsistent shot advice one that you've contributed to. Some very good reading.

It's answered my question as I don't want to leave beans in the hopper as I only make 1-2 espresso's a day. From what I'd previously read on the forums I thought it was a grind size issue dosing a hopper fed grinder but see now that it also results in very inconsistent output when weighing and single dosing.

I guess I'll be sticking with manual with the Redclix Comandante or getting in the queue for a Niche.

Cheers

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jason11 said:


> As someone who's looking to buy an electric grinder soon for a bit more ease of use/quicker grind time compared to my Comandante C40 can I ask why you say they can't single dose?
> 
> Is it that they're not as good as a Niche at doing it? Or they just can't produce any decent results ?
> 
> Cheers


 I used to single dose a Mignon, but the truth is, without some form of designed tool, a non specific single dose grinder needs weight behind the beans being fed into the burs to give uniformity. if there is no weight, ie you tip in 15 gas then the last beans through the burrs will look and be significantly bigger in grind size. Plus, the Mignon like most grinders will retain coffee within itself, and indeed mix some of the stale coffee with each use. People say I put in 15 gas and get 14.6 out so the retention is 0.4.....that is wrong!

A Niche or similar is around £500 but in the way the left wing Main Stream Media over analyse everything the right wing press say and do, I think by now if the Niche had any serious Dominic Cummings type flaws, they would be known. Another factor s your own tastebuds. SO much of coffee talk is pure bollocks. If your taste buds are not delicate to recognise all the favour differences these bits of useful advice might make, then plough on regardless!


----------



## Votross (Apr 29, 2020)

I got mine directly from Baratza.

https://www.baratza.com/shop/sette-270-refurb

I remember them being sold out and the product listing web page was taken off from their website, but one night I found the direct page to the refurbished Sette 270 by searching on Google. I took the leap of faith and just ordered it. The order was fulfilled and I received the grinder a week later.

However, the page I linked to you IS currently listed on their website so they are definitely in stock at the moment.

The grinder has been working flawlessly for me. I installed one of the included shims into the burr and get perfect grinds for espresso.


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Hi thanks for that , I'm in the UK though

I have a second hand one coming to try, and I have a supplier who can get one albeit at a premium due to the increased cost of getting one direct, so I'm going to try the older one and then decide

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

First shot , the crema ! Lovely fluffy consistent grinds , hope this grinds doesn't suffer the gremlins some of the early production runs did
















Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

How fresh are those beans. Looks like crema is much more than the liquid


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Roasted 2 weeks ago

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Crema is not a particular sign of anything, other than perhaps too much indicates the beans are not rested and too little they are aged.....the Sette was a decent grinder......when it worked and that was always the problem. Good luck!


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Thanks, I'll flog it until it packs up

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kannan (Mar 28, 2020)

dfk41 said:


> the Sette was a decent grinder


 Yeah that was my grinder and fortunately it wasn't a troubled one - agreed, a decent (if a little loud) grinder, aesthetically pleasing and really accurate and convenient weighing if that's something you needed...


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

And there you go. After less than a week the Sette mid grind grated and stopped, totally seized, main head will no longer go back in, motor totally seized. The reputation they have totally deserved. Not Kannans fault, he sent a vid of it working and I've it's been fantastic for the 4 says I've had it running .

250 quid lesson learned

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Dave double bean said:


> And there you go. After less than a week the Sette mid grind grated and stopped, totally seized, main Cornwall no longer go back in, motor totally seized. The reputation they have totally deserved. Not Kannans fault, he sent a vid of it working and I've it's been fantastic for the 4 says I've had it running .
> 
> 250 quid lesson learned
> 
> Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


We did try to tell you on post #28...


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

I know I know , hoped I'd get lucky

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Dave double bean said:


> I know I know , hoped I'd get lucky
> 
> Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


It's such a shame. Well, I hope at least you can identify the part(s) which failed and have them replaced.

Good luck.


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Not really, will be 80 quid to send it in to Coffee Hit and no doubt it's a new motor and/gears, so will be 200 quid to repair , what's to say it won't fail again

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Dave double bean said:


> Not really, will be 80 quid to send it in to Coffee Hit and no doubt it's a new motor and/gears, so will be 200 quid to repair , what's to say it won't fail again
> 
> Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk




I know it's a long shot but, wondering whether it's worthwhile contacting Baratza in the US? You've got nothing to lose I suppose...


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> I know it's a long shot but, wondering whether it's worthwhile contacting Baratza in the US? You've got nothing to lose I suppose...


Well it's now 3 years old and was bought in the UK. Can't imagine they would just authorise Coffee Hit to mend it at their cost

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Gonna give it a go to repair , Kannan has offered to pay halfs for a new motor, I didn't ask , he offered and he didn't need to do that, top bloke

Anyway, onwards

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

The machine is mint, worth giving it a go









Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

And ,.........









Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Take the thing apart and have a look inside. Not 100% but I think I read somewhere they have plastic gears and metal gears combined and that's why they break. If you can get some replacement plastic gears 3d printed you might be able to get it running again (obviously if they are the issue). You might be able to get them printed out of stronger material than Baratza used.


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Nah, can't even get the motor apart the hex bolts slip

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Yeah was just going to say forget it. https://www.home-barista.com/grinders/postmortem-of-pre-mortem-baratza-settes-motor-assembly-t61400.html

I had assumed the metal gear would be the burr carrier. Nope. I thought you'd have to replace small plastic gears. Wow. Designed to fail.


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Ok problem solved

Serial numbers 16 and below had the early failed motors, 17s and thereafter were upgraded

I've got the 16

So I'll order another motor
















Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

But it's not the motor that failed it's the gears???

Maybe they're referring to the entire assembly.


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Yes I think they are, you read online and the few people to take the thing apart it's the plastic gear housing that's failed

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Chances?









Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Dave double bean said:


> Yes I think they are, you read online and the few people to take the thing apart it's the plastic gear housing that's failed
> 
> Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


 But thinking about it....their motor manufacturer wouldn't send them the housing and burr too. So if they're blaming their motor manufacturer for "failed motors" they're blaming them for just that, not stripped gears that they've added?? I suppose they could just be lying. Or there could have been problems with motors in addition to the problems with the gears. Who can keep track. Given you've spent the money already it's probably worth buying a new motor assembly, using it for a while and selling it before it breaks again to get some of your money back.


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Well all the failures I can see are mostly the gears, thing is unless you take it apart you'd just say ' motor seized '

Seems they've sorted it with a better made motor and gear assembly for the 17 onwards serial numbers

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

On another note, I would say the coffees I was getting were superb, the grinds were lovely fluffy static free and very consistent , it's a great grinder when working, so worth getting the later motor and gear assembly

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@Dave double bean - Before spending more money on it, can you ask yourself if it is worth it in the long run?

I would personally be more tempted to buy a hand grinder to use for espresso in the short term, use that whilst saving up for something further down the road and maybe keep it for pour over after or travel?

Even if you fix it with new gears/motor it is likely to play up again at some point in the future unless the spares resolve all the issues...


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

I bought and sold a hand grinder to get this 

Tbh the grinds and this drinks were lovely and I'd like to give this grinder another go

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

in for a penny in for a pound. and the resale value is going to be crap if you're selling it broken.


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

Should of bought niche bro 😉😂


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Joe shorrock said:


> Should of bought niche bro


I probably will when they release the next UK batch, in the mean time I'll stick a new motor in the Sette, it really does grind very well when working

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Ouch sorry to hear this @Dave double bean it's rubbish when things go wrong.


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

I didn't buy it new and knew what I was getting into

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Joe shorrock said:


> Should of bought niche bro 😉😂


 #harsh


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

But fair

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

Joe shorrock said:


> Should of bought niche bro


Where from ?


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

Haha kicking you while your down


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Jason11 said:


> Where from ?


 From Niche indigo go


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Such a shame,.

I never sell the thing im replacing till i know the replacement is good.

Just incase.

Suppose thats the joys of buying used too


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

That motor is quite price compared to other grinders


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

coffeechap said:


> That motor is quite price compared to other grinders


 Just a shame about what it's attached to. I wonder if that motor can be removed from the assembly and flogged on ebay to make up for some losses? A bit unfortunate the burr carrier and gears can't be bough separately.


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Oh well, out it comes









Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

No worries I'm sure it won't be long before your up and running.


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Tbh, this makes perfectly nice coffee and a million times better than pre ground.

But we don't want nice do we, we want the best we can afford.

The Sette, despite its justifiably bad rep for those early production runs, it's very very good for my taste buds.

Btw, the early issue were mostly 16 serial numbers, but not exclusively so.

Someone kept a spreadsheet detailing those early issues , not all of which where gear and motor issues although most were.

So questionable build quality, a new motor and gear assembly that has been improved, and a company with a superb customer service ethos , you pays ya money ya makes ya choice.

Tbh I want the Sette 270w to be right, it's such a nice thing to use, grinding by weight, I'll give it another go

Heres the link to the spreadsheet

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/12GGfEEBUt2c0vOQjl4kNdi6kW7eeyrN55EVzLD6lR5A/viewanalytics

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

At least you have a back up grinder. Good man.


----------



## Kannan (Mar 28, 2020)

Dave double bean said:


> Heres the link to the spreadsheet


 Wow! Actually if I had seen that, I'd have just replaced the motor before (selling it or) anything else...


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Kannan said:


> Wow! Actually if I had seen that, I'd have just replaced the motor before (selling it or) anything else...


Tbh was on about the fifth Google page of a search and even then in a long thread I stuck with and stumbled on it, very hard to find ,

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

it's a shame you can't see when those statistics were compiled. Seems a bit odd numbers are so low for 18 and 19 numbers (2018/2019) if they've only made changes once. 20.7% failure of 17 is still very high if that's the only improvement they've made.

Turns out you can just buy the gearbox without the motor. https://www.baratza.com/shop/gearbox-kit


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Not on the UK though, by the time you've paid shipping might as well get the whole thing

My suspicion about the later models is they failed for other reasons like the fading LCD or other such reasons

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

If this is a known malfunction, Baratza UK should replace the part for free even though it is out of warranty period. Am I wrong?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/254565642311

Says last one


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Ok, Baratza have a legendary customer service rep don't they, CoffeeHit also spoken highly of.

Fully deserved. I have a 3 year old Sette 270W and Coffee Hit have come back to me promptly today to agree to replace the motor and gear assembly under warranty. Stock due in July which is of course Covid delayed

Superb

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Great news.

So I wonder what is the one on eBay they are selling if they don't have any in stock  old one maybe.


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Inspector said:


> Great news.
> So I wonder what is the one on eBay they are selling if they don't have any in stock  old one maybe.


The only one on eBay I can see is being sold privately , I can't see any listings from CoffeeHit?

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Dave double bean said:


> The only one on eBay I can see is being sold privately , I can't see any listings from CoffeeHit?
> 
> Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


 See above link.


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

catpuccino said:


> See above link.


Ah missed it, thanks, have emailed them

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Well, turns out they weren't selling on eBay, I tried to buy it and the listing was closed down and I was refunded

Was found to then wait for them to send one under warranty and have a spare

Hoping they refunded me so they can use that one to send to me foc

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

I've tried to order the motor on eBay twice, they've refunded twice stating it's out of stock, yet they relist immediately

Seems they are using a permanent eBay to advertise or they just keep it running all the time out of laziness

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Right , I'm buying a Specialita off David at Black Cat

Coffee Hit could be waiting a long time for stock of the new motors and they are clearly struggling with admin, as many companies are, I'm not getting replies to emails so will stop hassling them. When they get a motor I'll buy it and sell the Sette

I've had loads of people saying buy the Niche. It's not for me. Single dosing isn't my thing. I sink a 350g bag, every fortnight , have it delivered, and only make espressos , for me, no other methods.

I just want beans in a hopper and away I go .

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

yeah but niche.....


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

This is when your slow on the uptake haha. I hated my E5 Niche well mess around yup but worth the hassle


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

*
Eureka Mignon Facile is super cheap
*


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

I've thought about it, Niche doesn't appeal to me, even with the Mazzer burrs and all the rest of it, undoubtedly a great thing. But it just doesn't appeal, the workflow doesn't appeal , not buzzing me

The small Specialista does. I assume many Niche owners adjust, me, I'm just to long in the tooth. On demand and my beans in the hopper , just suits me

Someone doesn't want the Niche 

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Cuprajake said:


> * Eureka Mignon Facile is super cheap*


I really like the Specialista

The money I save on the Niche I'm going to put money on City beating Liverpool in two weeks

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/eureka-mignon-silenzia-15bl-coffee-grinder-50mm-burrs-pale-blue.html perfect colour for you hahaha


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

50mm burrs? Pah

Specialista has Niche battering 55s

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

Dave double bean said:


> 50mm burrs? Pah
> 
> Specialista has Niche battering 55s
> 
> Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


Now you've gone and done it 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

So if there was a niche sat in front of you and a specialita, regardless of cost you'd pick specialita? Because if work flow..


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

For sure, I want a hopper

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Niche is 63


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Yeah but flats innit

Tbh I love the Niche , do I want to wait 4 months for something that doesn't particularly buzz me, not really

The Eureka is perfect and available next week

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Jony said:


> Niche is 63


 I have a nooche its 64mm. Little bit bigger 😂


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Get the Mignon then. Not as good as the Niche, at least in my experience (I had the old Mignon, the new one I think is a little improved), but capable, and if you want to use a hopper and grind OD the only better options I think are the commercial units like the Atom (and others OFC).


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

63


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Rob1 said:


> Get the Mignon then. Not as good as the Niche, at least in my experience (I had the old Mignon, the new one I think is a little improved), but capable, and if you want to use a hopper and grind OD the only better options I think are the commercial units like the Atom (and others OFC).


I accept that, so many great reviews and it's clearly a great product

But still want od and a hopper

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Is this going to be a one time buy?


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Probably

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

Niche is 63 n conical


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Dave double bean said:


> Probably
> 
> Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


 You want something with bigger burrs then.


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Gonna buy smaller beans instead

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

Jony said:


> You want something with bigger burrs then.


Is that because bigger burrs would last longer and probably mean as a home user you'd never have to replace them ?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Tbh it's not really a long term buy , I'll be happy with 5 years

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

No, more clarity and flavour depends which you go flat or conical


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Can you taste that?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Well I wouldn't say it if it was false.


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

I suspect the barista would have to have skill, a fresh bean, an experienced pallet and knowledge to dial in a shot properly to be be at that level

I'll have the fresh bean part nailed down

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

One grinder will give me florals and another Raspberry. Every thing is different, eventually you will get it. Who's a Barista.


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Not me

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## bargi (May 7, 2020)

Dave double bean said:


> I accept that, so many great reviews and it's clearly a great product
> 
> But still want od and a hopper
> 
> Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


 haters gonna hate, buy the Mignon


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Cuprajake said:


> Can you taste that?


 Pretty much everyone can taste it. Clarity is one of the easiest things to identify. You might not be able to pick out specific flavours, you might just be someone who can taste the basics like sour/not-sour, sweet, bitter, but you'll be able to tell if something tastes dirty/muddy/gritty. Bigger burrs, better consistency, finer grinding without increasing fines, so you push the extraction up and have more to taste without undesirable 'muddy' flavours.


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Well I'm still at the stage where I can taste the difference between sour and bitter

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

So what. You do what you want. Sounds like hopper fed is the way to go for you. I'm just making the point that this rationalisation you won't get better coffee from bigger burrs/a commercial unit like the Atom 75, Mythos etc is likely false for pretty much everybody. Whether or not that applies to you or you care is another matter. If you can only taste the difference between sour and bitter does your coffee just taste of absolutely nothing in between those two things?


----------



## B-Roadie (Feb 29, 2016)

You'll have a great pairing there with your Classic. I do think the Specialita is a step up from the older 50mm Mignon.

I am of a similar opinion on single dosing. I'm really not sure I can be arsed. I like the thought of being able to choose a different bean from the cupboard every time but in reality I'm not sure that's possible anyway as you'll be dialling in again. Plus we're doing 750g a week at the moment.

I do understand all of the arguments for larger burrs but the consensus is skewed by the rest of the grinder spec. Grinders with bigger burrs are more expensive, better burr materials, often surface treated, better alignment, bigger motor, less retention through chamber design etc etc. It's not really a like for like comparison. An Atom is a great grinder but ~double the Mignon price.

Conical vs Flat is a whole other ball game.

I do wish someone would make some high spec 50 and 55mm burrs though. I'd happily have spent extra to get some fancy pants burrs for mine when they needed replacing.


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Calm down Rob I'm not bothered about the size of the burrs, I've bought within budget. Someone else has hypothesised about flats v conical , I'm merely pointing out some thing's are for those experienced enough to understand.

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

B-Roadie said:


> You'll have a great pairing there with your Classic. I do think the Specialita is a step up from the older 50mm Mignon.
> I am of a similar opinion on single dosing. I'm really not sure I can be arsed. I like the thought of being able to choose a different bean from the cupboard every time but in reality I'm not sure that's possible anyone as you'll be dialling in again. Plus we're doing 750g a week at the moment.
> I do understand all of the arguments for larger burrs but the consensus is skewed by the rest of the grinder spec. Grinders with bigger burrs are more expensive, better burr materials, often surface treated, better alignment, bugger motor, less retention through chamber design etc etc. It's not really a like for like comparison. An Atom is a great grinder but ~double the Mignon price.
> Conical vs Flat is a whole other ball game.
> I do wish someone would make some high spec 50 and 55mm burrs though. I'd happily have spent extra to get some fancy pants burrs for mine when they needed replacing.


Same, I have a 350g bag every weeks delivered and it goes straight in a hopper , I only make for me and have no other brewing methods

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Rob1 said:


> Pretty much everyone can taste it. Clarity is one of the easiest things to identify. You might not be able to pick out specific flavours, you might just be someone who can taste the basics like sour/not-sour, sweet, bitter, but you'll be able to tell if something tastes dirty/muddy/gritty. Bigger burrs, better consistency, finer grinding without increasing fines, so you push the extraction up and have more to taste without undesirable 'muddy' flavours.


 Yeah i understand that but if you had two identical machines, same beans exact same everything and the only change was flat or conical would most people taste it?


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Cuprajake said:


> Yeah i understand that but if you had two identical machines, same beans exact same everything and the only change was flat or conical would most people taste it?


 Yes.

Most people would taste the difference between two different flat or two different conical too when side by side. If you asked someone to quantify exactly what was different o think that would be tough for a lot of people.

Does conical or flat taste better. Personal preference.

Taste is hugely subjective.


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@Dave double bean - I hope you enjoy it when it arrives and you like the coffee, which is the main thing really.

Definitely a step though in terms of reliability! 👍


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Well for me atm, i have a nasal infection and just burnt my tongue on chilli con carne

You could grind my beans with a hamer and id not know 😂


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Cuprajake said:


> Well for me atm, i have a nasal infection and just burnt my tongue on chilli con carne
> 
> You could grind my beans with a hamer and id not know 😂


 I recommend a pestle & mortar.


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Btw, been a great thread, thanks for all the advice that I've totally ignored which is all on me

I've got a worthless pile of junk on the floor in the spare bedroom and I'll order a Eureka off Black Cat

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Enjoy the Eureka. Like many on here I've had more than one. I'm on the other end of the spectrum, a home user who can't imagine not single dosing, but you're going in with your eyes open and any regrets they hold their resale well.


----------



## hummel89 (Dec 7, 2018)

I bought one on ebay. Its a great grinder for the money. Grinds fast and well, which is important. Downside is the noise. Noisier than eureka mignon, or rocket faustino (grinders under 500). Also, when even tho, there are a lot of claims suggesting very little retention on baratza, it is not exactly true.. whilst its better in this term than others, there is still always about 1-3 grams retained (depending on when you cleaned it last). Mine is 270 version.


----------



## 2cups (May 6, 2019)

Congrats on the new purchase Dave. I ummed and arred about what grinder to pair with my Classic and went for the Specialita too (very tempted by a Sette, but put off by reliability concerns, Looks like I dodged a bullet there!).

The Specialita has served me well, and seems to be at the sweet spot where it comes to size/performance/feature set/price. On paper, the Niche looks great but I'm also not convinced I can be arsed with single dosing (we seem to be in the minority on this one, but there you go!).


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Yes it does, I mean I get scales out, and I'll check the portafilter before putting the scales under the head, but I enjoy that bit , and I like getting a new 300g bag and dropping it into the hopper, hard to explain but single dosing doesn't buzz me

Also got a little house on Dartmoor , worktop space is 1500 quid a square inch down here

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2cups (May 6, 2019)

Glad it's not just me, I also have a bit of a thing for a hopper full of beans. Yes, I know it would be better if I stored them in an air tight jar, but there's just something about it (maybe it makes me feel like a proper barista?!). Anyway, living in zone 2 London I feel your pain, and the Mignon to me seems a very space-efficient design.


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Yep, plus the beans are delivered day after roasting , I'm happy to have them settle a bit anyway , in a hopper is fine , I leave them in the sealed bag for a 2 or 3 days them put them in the hopper

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deegee (Apr 5, 2020)

Another GC/Specialita user here, I've got no issues with the Eureka - compared to my last grinder it's almost completely silent, yes, there's a little bit of retention and maybe grind size isn't as exact with a low hopper, but for the money and space available it works fine. Enjoy yours Dave, I'll be interested to see how you get on with it after using the Sette.


----------



## Wisey (May 17, 2020)

Dave double bean said:


> I really like the Specialista
> 
> The money I save on the Niche I'm going to put money on City beating Liverpool in two weeks
> 
> Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


 @Dave double bean

I'm gona buy my first grinder & going for a Specialita...from reading reviews niche would be a better option but like you say - you've gotta out your limit somewhere...raise it a bit to £500, then you may see a massive improvement if you pay £700, then a huge huge one if you pay £800 & then it gets silly!

you say you'll have one in a couple of weeks, how's much & where from?

(would love to see city beat Liverpool, shame it won't matter 👍🏻)


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Dave , Black Cat Coffee of these parts, he's been friendly and sent me some nice coffee, so I'm not shopping around, will buy from him, due in stock imminently

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Update , white Specialita is on the way

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## gilbodavid (Oct 25, 2019)

I hope you put that bet on man City to beat Liverpool!!!!!!!


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

gilbodavid said:


> I hope you put that bet on man City to beat Liverpool!!!!!!!




Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## gilbodavid (Oct 25, 2019)

Oops


----------



## stockportman (May 15, 2020)

Look forward to hearing how it compares to the Sette, @Dave double bean

I'd been considering a Sette, given they seemed to be held in high regard only a few years ago. However, it seems now that it's all either Mignon Specialita', Niche, or something far more expensive.

I need to buy a grinder, and just can't settle on what to go for - so your thoughts on the Eureka would be really valuable


----------



## CantChipForCoffee (Apr 16, 2020)

stockportman said:


> Look forward to hearing how it compares to the Sette, @Dave double bean
> 
> I'd been considering a Sette, given they seemed to be held in high regard only a few years ago. However, it seems now that it's all either Mignon Specialita', Niche, or something far more expensive.
> 
> I need to buy a grinder, and just can't settle on what to go for - so your thoughts on the Eureka would be really valuable


 I second a lot of what's been written here and have the same dilemma.

Watching with interest...


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Just waiting for the motor from Coffee Hit, stock due any minute!

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------

